# Sx350 - 510 Connectors, Ohm Readings And Other Stuff Needed?



## Chef Guest (4/6/14)

Hey guys and gals

With the arrival of my SX350 chip looming, the logistics and components of the build are starting to become a priority in my mind. 

I know we discussed in the sx350 buyers thread that we would start a new thread in which more experienced vapers and people with engineering knowhow would be kind enough to assist us laypeople with how we are going to go about building our Doomsday devices.

With that said, I'm putting out the call for help from members of the community.

A) What hardware do we need to make this happen and where do we get it? 
B) What tools?
C) What skills?
D) Best batteries to use?
E) Can any 510 connector read Ohms or is there a specific one needed?

Obviously the more detail that's provided, the more it will help peeps like me to get the show on the road. Any pics, and links to videos and tutorials that would be of use would be awesome too!

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

Just to start here, 510 connector on its own can't read ohms. A 510 connector is a mechanical piece connecting your atomizer to your mod (M7 X 0,.5mm to be precice) if I understand your question E) correctly.

Regarding batteries, 1 x Efest 18650 will suffice.

Tools: Soldering iron, side cutter, drill, and some files.

Hardware: a box (plastic/metal) to hold the SX350 and battery as well as to mount your 510 connector and an appropriate switch to serve as firing button.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyker (4/6/14)

I was wondering about the 510 connection. If you mill your enclosure out of aluminium, why buy a press fit 510 connection when you can simply drill and tap with a bottoming tap?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## soonkia (4/6/14)

The 510 connector seems the most difficult part to find - I am actually looking for a connecter with bottom feeding capabilities like the reo connector. Any ideas? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (4/6/14)

Thanks @johan 

What i meant about the connector is that I've been looking for some and a few of them have stated that they read ohms. I thought that this would be a bit weird, as my understanding is that it's the PCB that does the actual work via the connection to the connector. Just wanted some clarification on that.

@soonkia - red connector?


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

soonkia said:


> The 510 connector seems the most difficult part to find - I am actually looking for a connecter with bottom feeding capabilities like the reo connector. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



Drill out tap M7 x 0.5mm, teflon/acytal insulating bush - then M3 brass/ss screw as centre pin in 510 connector. Get it to a precision engineering shop to drill a 1mm dia. hole through the M3 screw.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## soonkia (4/6/14)

Spyker said:


> I was wondering about the 510 connection. If you mill your enclosure out of aluminium, why buy a press fit 510 connection when you can simply drill and tap with a bottoming tap?



Conductivity would be your biggest problem I'd guess. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyker (4/6/14)

johan said:


> Drill out tap M7 x 0.5mm, teflon/acytal insulating bush - then M3 brass/ss screw as centre pin in 510 connector. Get it to a precision engineering shop to drill a 1mm dia. hole through the M3 screw.



I was thinking of a bush turned out fo delrin/vesconite.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Thanks @johan
> 
> What i meant about the connector is that I've been looking for some and a few of them have stated that they read ohms. I thought that this would be a bit weird, as my understanding is that it's the PCB that does the actual work via the connection to the connector. Just wanted some clarification on that.
> 
> @soonkia - red connector?



You are right the 510 connector is the connector "output" between pcb and atomizer and "input" connector when reading ohms with the SX350


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

Spyker said:


> I was thinking of a bush turned out fo delrin/vesconite.



Vesconite will be ideal, I only mentioned acytal as it can handle high heat and is easy to work with in a lathe


----------



## Spyker (4/6/14)

johan said:


> Vesconite will be ideal, I only mentioned acytal as it can handle high heat and is easy to work with in a lathe



good point, I actually forgot about the heat issue.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

Spyker said:


> good point, I actually forgot about the heat issue.



IMO Vesconite is better (can also handle high heat), but for me that doesn't work everyday on a lathe, its a bliksem of a material


----------



## Spyker (4/6/14)

johan said:


> IMO Vesconite is better (can also handle high heat), but for me that doesn't work everyday on a lathe, its a bliksem of a material


 That it is. The few times I've worked with it was not a great experience. I would be inclined to look for something else.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

Maizies plastics (JHB & PTA) stock Acytal, used in a lot of medical equipment, and for me as an amateur is an easy material to work with - I don't know what Delrin exactly is, but assume its a trade name for something like teflon?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xhale (4/6/14)

there's a few ways to do it, depending on the tools at hand. Coincidentally I was watching pbusardo's review of the reo (he shows the connector and so on) so I had a go at making something similar. Pictures below arent even of a prototype, I was just messing about with the concept, getting a feel for how the parts will go together, so all dimensions are badly wrong, but it like that big model of a frog you had at school...it shows you how a frog works)


the three pieces...the bit on the left can be your case of your mod...its just the bit that the atty screws into.
middle is your center pin
and the black delrin is the insulator




center pin pushed into the insulator, the shoulder on the center pin is what it seats against.



screw insulator into mount (from bottom) This gives it some adjustability..screw in more to raise center pin, less to lower pin, that is why I left a shoulder on the insulator...imagine it is inside your mod, you can turn that turny thing to adjust center pin height. Center pin is long on the lower section so that a tube can attach, and also for a notch or something for the positive connection.



all assembled, showing the hole. That is a 4mm diameter center pin, with a 2mm hole, giving 1mm sides.

Of course, refinement is necessary, and of course a chi-you topcap is like $3 from ft..but thats about as simple a connector I could come up with, that gives adjustables pin height, bottom feeding abilities as well as somewhere for the positive wire to get to and a tube.

^something like that

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyker (4/6/14)

johan said:


> Maizies plastics (JHB & PTA) stock Acytal, used in a lot of medical equipment, and for me as an amateur is an easy material to work with - I don't know what Delrin exactly is, but assume its a trade name for something like teflon?



Delrin is DuPont brandname for Acytal

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## soonkia (4/6/14)

*Delrin also known as Polyoxymethylene* (*POM*), also known as *acetal*,[1] *polyacetal* and *polyformaldehyde*, is an engineering thermoplastic used in precision parts requiring high stiffness

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

Spyker said:


> Delrin is DuPont brandname for Acytal



Geez I must start to compete in guessing competitions


----------



## Chef Guest (4/6/14)

Wow. This is getting higher grade.

And what about the rest of us mere mortals who are just handy with a drill and know which side of the hammer is for hammering?

Not to be rude or put a damper, but could you guys maybe "dumb it down" for me? Please?


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Wow. This is getting higher grade.
> 
> And what about the rest of us mere mortals who are just handy with a drill and know which side of the hammer is for hammering?
> 
> Not to be rude or put a damper, but could you guys maybe "dumb it down" for me? Please?



will this help? PLEASE IGNORE MY SILLY ANSWER

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Chef Guest (4/6/14)

I mean, can't I just buy a prewired 510 connector from ebay or HC or something and just wire that to the pcb?

Making my own was never really part of the plan, although I wouldn't mind trying!


----------



## Spyker (4/6/14)

johan said:


> will this help? PLEASE IGNORE MY SILLY ANSWER
> 
> View attachment 5848



Wow! A bare bones mech! Old skool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest (4/6/14)

Yes...

Yes, I can see how that would work. In a really dangerous, let me kill myself kind of way... ??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spyker (4/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> I mean, can't I just buy a prewired 510 connector from ebay or HC or something and just wire that to the pcb?
> 
> Making my own was never really part of the plan, although I wouldn't mind trying!



You can buy a 510 connector on the net, there are plenty out there. The preferred one seems to be http://www.fatdaddyvapes.com/shop.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (4/6/14)

Spyker said:


> You can buy a 510 connector on the net, there are plenty out there. The preferred one seems to be http://www.fatdaddyvapes.com/shop.html



You're a Legend!

I was kinda looking at the DNA and the way that the connector is recessed. Thought that could work quite well if i can recruit the missus' old man to machine it for me.


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

Spyker said:


> Wow! A bare bones mech! Old skool!



when you hard-up you will do anything I presume


----------



## Spyker (4/6/14)

johan said:


> when you hard-up you will do anything I presume


I'm going to try that later today. Wish me luck!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xhale (4/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> I mean, can't I just buy a prewired 510 connector from ebay or HC or something and just wire that to the pcb?
> 
> Making my own was never really part of the plan, although I wouldn't mind trying!


stealthvape in the uk do a connector
OCD 510 connector

fatdaddyvapes in the usa do a connector
(dont have a link..its a bad site where you have to scroll for days to find the products, but it is there, although most likely out of stock)


----------



## Spyker (4/6/14)

Vern said:


> stealthvape in the uk do a connector
> OCD 510 connector
> 
> fatdaddyvapes in the usa do a connector
> (dont have a link..its a bad site where you have to scroll for days to find the products, but it is there, although most likely out of stock)



That is the link I posted. They reckon stock of the 510 connector should be in around the 15th


----------



## Chef Guest (4/6/14)

Could I just use a std 510 connector as opposed to the one for the box mod?


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Could I just use a std 510 connector as opposed to the one for the box mod?



Yes rip one out of an old unit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (4/6/14)

johan said:


> Yes rip one out of an old unit


??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (4/6/14)

@johan

Now that's what I'm talking about!!!! Butcher and destroy! 

And they can all handle any Amp/Ohms?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest (4/6/14)

Spyker said:


> That is the link I posted. They reckon stock of the 510 connector should be in around the 15th



thing is, how long will that then take to arrive? Stealthvape looks good but Pound/Rand exchange rate...


----------



## soonkia (4/6/14)

@johan - do you think a precision engineer would be able to put a hole in this connector ? I'd much rather prefer to buy a ready made connecter, than trying my hand a tapping my own. And this one looks good






??


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

soonkia said:


> @johan - do you think a precision engineer would be able to put a hole in this connector ? I'd much rather prefer to buy a ready made connecter, than trying my hand a tapping my own. And this one looks good
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you mean hole in the centre pin, yes. But in SA it will cost you most probably more than buying one with a hole already (if you want I can give you one of my Reo spares's centre pin with a hole).


----------



## Chef Guest (4/6/14)

@soonkia - Where's that from? It looks like something i could get my head around...


----------



## soonkia (4/6/14)

@Chef Guest - Thats the one from Stealh Vapes. My parents are currently visiting my brother in the UK. I'm thinking of one of those, then getting them to bring it through - should be back by the 17th. But at 8 Pounds thats pretty steep.


----------



## Chef Guest (4/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> @soonkia - Where's that from? It looks like something i could get my head around...



Stealthvape. Duuuuuuuhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Chef Guest (4/6/14)

soonkia said:


> @Chef Guest - Thats the one from Stealh Vapes. My parents are currently visiting my brother in the UK. I'm thinking of one of those, then getting them to bring it through - should be back by the 17th. But at 8 Pounds thats pretty steep.



Hmmm. My old man goes there a lot and I normally get stuff delivered to his flat. It's just the damned exchange rate that kills me. But considering how much I've already spent on my new addiction, what's another few hundred bucks?


----------



## Spyker (4/6/14)

As far as enclosure go, the 1590B from Hammond is the one that most people prefer overseas. You can get it from Communica for R109, and yes, they do have stock.

http://www.communica.co.za/Catalog/Details/P0485372890

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest (4/6/14)

Spyker said:


> As far as enclosure go, the 1590B from Hammond is the one that most people prefer overseas. You can get it from Communica for R109, and yes, they do have stock.
> 
> http://www.communica.co.za/Catalog/Details/P0485372890



This is awesome. I've been looking at the website, and was wondering if the normal AA size battery holder will be big enough for a 18650 battery? What do you guys think?


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> This is awesome. I've been looking at the website, and was wondering if the normal AA size battery holder will be big enough for a 18650 battery? What do you guys think?



No it will not be 18650 is 18mm in diameter by 65mm long


----------



## Chef Guest (4/6/14)

johan said:


> No it will not be 18650 is 18mm in diameter by 65mm long



Anywhere i could get one of those locally?


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

@Chef Guest for 18650 battery holders you can source here:

http://ex-en.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=70182388
http://www.digikey.com/product-search/en?vendor=0&keywords=18650+battery+holder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soonkia (4/6/14)

johan said:


> If you mean hole in the centre pin, yes. But in SA it will cost you most probably more than buying one with a hole already (if you want I can give you one of my Reo spares's centre pin with a hole).



Thanks for the offer Johan, but it looks like I'll have to end up buying a Reo sub ohm kit. Didn't think find high amp springs are going to be that difficult - and the sub ohm kit basically has everything in it that I'm looking for.


----------



## Chef Guest (5/6/14)

@johan Being the knowledgeable chap that you are, is there not a way that one could make a holder for the battery oneself? Just seems like a royal pain to have to order something so mundane from overseas. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> @johan Being the knowledgeable chap that you are, is there not a way that one could make a holder for the battery oneself? Just seems like a royal pain to have to order something so mundane from overseas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Knowledgeable I doubt myself of late, yes you can do your own battery holder; spring (for negative) you can salvage from old torch and some brass shim stock for positive side and some plastic insulation material (Maizies Plastics).


----------



## soonkia (5/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> @johan Being the knowledgeable chap that you are, is there not a way that one could make a holder for the battery oneself? Just seems like a royal pain to have to order something so mundane from overseas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



The SX350 chip comes pre-wired with a positive and negative power wire. I saw one guy soldered those wires directly onto the battery poles. I would not recommend you do that - that's crazy - and could have some real nasty consequences. 

But at the end, you just need some way for the battery to sit in your mod, without moving around. People tend to just build a small housing directly onto the box they're building into. 

For now my plan is just to buy the Aluminum box and then braze some divisions into an aluminum box - something that's tight fitting for the battery. Also, just going to use a cheap ego 510 connection for now and a old flashlight spring. Won't be sub-ohming this one or pushing it to 30Watts - will probably melt the spring if I'm seding 10Amps of current through it.

My bigger project will be building a mod from wood (Still looking for wood), with a Reo sub-ohm kit and bottom feeding capabilities.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/6/14)

I have one or two of the old Reo hot springs (before the gold plated ones) around if that could help.


----------



## Chef Guest (5/6/14)

soonkia said:


> The SX350 chip comes pre-wired with a positive and negative power wire. I saw one guy soldered those wires directly onto the battery poles. I would not recommend you do that - that's crazy - and could have some real nasty consequences.
> 
> But at the end, you just need some way for the battery to sit in your mod, without moving around. People tend to just build a small housing directly onto the box they're building into.
> 
> ...



See, I've got an old vamo pcb that I'm 2 play around with first just to get my head around the idea of what needs to be done. 

But once that's done, I want to go the whole 9 yards with the sx350. Otherwise what's the point in having a chip that's capable of doing what it can do?

It would be like owning a Ferrari and driving around at 30 kph. 

Saw some really nice walnut the other day but can't remember where! Will let you know when I track it down.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## soonkia (5/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> See, I've got an old vamo pcb that I'm 2 play around with first just to get my head around the idea of what needs to be done.
> 
> But once that's done, I want to go the whole 9 yards with the sx350. Otherwise what's the point in having a chip that's capable of doing what it can do?
> 
> ...



Agreed - that's why the I've decided on a two step plan - something quick and nasty now, but I can't push it (more like putting a Ferrari engine into a Volksie) 

And then take my time to make something nice instead of rushing it.


----------



## soonkia (5/6/14)

Matthee said:


> I have one or two of the old Reo hot springs (before the gold plated ones) around if that could help.



Wow, thanks for the offer. Those are still pretty decent springs - see people pushed them to 8Amps without any problems. Wouldn't mind getting my hands on one of them if possible.


----------



## Chef Guest (5/6/14)

Would be greatly appreciated @Matthee

Long term though what would be the best option? More imports?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (5/6/14)

soonkia said:


> Wow, thanks for the offer. Those are still pretty decent springs - see people pushed them to 8Amps without any problems. Wouldn't mind getting my hands on one of them if possible.





Chef Guest said:


> Would be greatly appreciated @Matthee
> 
> Long term though what would be the best option? More imports?


PM me your names, postal addresses and cell numbers and shall post. Long term option - I am a total untech, so a waste asking me, unfortunately.


----------



## Chef Guest (5/6/14)

Matthee said:


> PM me your names, postal addresses and cell numbers and shall post. Long term option - I am a total untech, so a waste asking me, unfortunately.



Maybe @johan can advise?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Maybe @johan can advise?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



For longterm the one @Matthee send you is more than sufficient, after all you are already limited to 35W by the SX350


----------



## soonkia (5/6/14)

I want to order a repair kit from Reosmods - but that's mainly because of the centre pin with a hole in it, the bottle and the tube as I want to build a bottom feeding mod with the SX350. 

The better battery contacts that come with the kit are a bonus, and probably not needed - and the spring from @Mathee would most probably be all you need. The only time that spring seems to fail is if you short it - and the SX350 comes with protection for that as well.


----------



## Andre (5/6/14)

johan said:


> For longterm the one @Matthee send you is more than sufficient, after all you are already limited to 35W by the SX350


Oh, now I understand your question. Thought you meant long term is the sense of the whole project. Yes, @johan is correct. Those springs can take 0.4 ohms (44 W) with relative ease.


----------



## Chef Guest (5/6/14)

johan said:


> For longterm the one @Matthee send you is more than sufficient, after all you are already limited to 35W by the SX350



But now if for eg you're using a sony vtc5 30A cont. discharge? Cos @Matthee said that it can handle 8 Amps? Sorry if I sound stupid. don't know that much about this stuff...


----------



## Chef Guest (5/6/14)

Ok. And if one were to go super low? Like 0.2 - 0.15 Ohms?


----------



## Andre (5/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Ok. And if one were to go super low? Like 0.2 - 0.15 Ohms?


It will start sagging and eventually give out. But, if I understand correctly, the 35 W limit on the chip will in any event prevent you from going that low. Around 0.55 ohms will probably be the lowest you can go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> But now if for eg you're using a sony vtc5 30A cont. discharge? Cos @Matthee said that it can handle 8 Amps? Sorry if I sound stupid. don't know that much about this stuff...



The SX350 module will go into protection mode when i.e you have a short in your atomizer. So irrespective if you have a 100A battery, it will not draw more than 35W/4.2V = 8.33A. If the SX350 should go faulty and cause a short, the spring (as provided my Matthee) will collapse within a couple of seconds and long before the battery starts to gets hot. Hope it answers your concern.

PS. I'm really bad at explaining.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Ok. And if one were to go super low? Like 0.2 - 0.15 Ohms?



@Matthee is correct, with SX350 you can't go lower than 0.5 Ohm coils - lower than that and the SX350 will go in protection mode.


----------



## Andre (5/6/14)

johan said:


> The SX350 module will go into protection mode when i.e you have a short in your atomizer. So irrespective if you have a 100A battery, it will not draw more than 35W/4.2V = 8.33A. If the SX350 should go faulty and cause a short, the spring (as provided my Matthee) will collapse within a couple of seconds and long before the battery starts to gets hot. Hope it answers your concern.
> 
> PS. I'm really bad at explaining.


Well, cannot be that bad - I understood that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (5/6/14)

soonkia said:


> Wow, thanks for the offer. Those are still pretty decent springs - see people pushed them to 8Amps without any problems. Wouldn't mind getting my hands on one of them if possible.



instead of a super spring, what about a folded piece of coppe plating that has a spring in the middle? that way the current still zaps through the copper, and the battery just compresses the spring?


----------



## Chef Guest (5/6/14)

@johan - Thanks alot for the clarification. My brain is swelling with the influx of new knowledge that I'm getting from you guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soonkia (5/6/14)

Will have to wait for the board and start doing tests before I decide on final design - very difficult to really determine anything without all the components needed - and merely working off a pretty rough spec sheet


----------



## Spyker (5/6/14)

Here is the file showing dimensions

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Spyker (5/6/14)

Here are 2 more I found, the first one is the wiring diagram and the other one shows the dimensions.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spyker (5/6/14)

I was thinking of using something like this for the 18650 battery. Upgrade the leads to something a bit more beefier and I reckon it should work!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chef Guest (5/6/14)

Spyker said:


> I was thinking of using something like this for the 18650 battery. Upgrade the leads to something a bit more beefier and I reckon it should work!


'

But where did you get it?


----------



## crack2483 (5/6/14)

Slowtech. Already ordered.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (5/6/14)

@crack2483 - Web link?


----------



## crack2483 (5/6/14)

Will add now.

*
https://www.fasttech.com/p/1191500

https://www.fasttech.com/p/1290005

https://www.fasttech.com/p/1292001

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1164900

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyker (5/6/14)

I'm planning on ordering mine from Digikey.
http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/BH-18650-W/BH-18650-W-ND/3029217


----------



## Chef Guest (5/6/14)

@Spyker - What's the shipping gonna be like on that though? Really wanna try and find locally if possible. otherwise it's easier to use the old man as a pack mule!


----------



## Spyker (5/6/14)

Not sure, but it probably won't be cheap. I plan on adding a few extra things to my order though. So I reckon shipping will be close to $40 for the whole order.


----------



## Chef Guest (5/6/14)

I'm leaning towards @crack2483 and going with slowtech. Free shipping FTW. Plus there are some few other things sitting in my basket at the mo. Actually just waiting for them to come with a DNA 30 clone that takes 18650 batteries.


----------



## crack2483 (5/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> I'm leaning towards @crack2483 and going with slowtech. Free shipping FTW. Plus there are some few other things sitting in my basket at the mo. Actually just waiting for them to come with a DNA 30 clone that takes 18650 batteries.



I just don't know the quality though. Will see when mine eventually gets delivered. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyker (5/6/14)

Duh Slowtech = Fasttech!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (5/6/14)

what about using a slightly bigger enclose for a 26650 battery?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chef Guest (5/6/14)

crack2483 said:


> I just don't know the quality though. Will see when mine eventually gets delivered.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Should be fine though. Pretty standard stuff really (from a laymans POV). Just solder some lower gauge wire onto the contacts and happy dayz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (5/6/14)

denizenx said:


> what about using a slightly bigger enclose for a 26650 battery?



Didn't see one on slowtech when I looked just now. But one could always get the 2 slot and run 18650s in parallel...


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

IMO the battery holder @Spyker order from DigiKey of much better quality than FT's


----------



## Chef Guest (5/6/14)

Spyker said:


> Not sure, but it probably won't be cheap. I plan on adding a few extra things to my order though. So I reckon shipping will be close to $40 for the whole order.





johan said:


> IMO the battery holder @Spyker order from DigiKey of much better quality than FT's



But $40.00 shipping? I'm could get a 3d rda clone and an Army hollow style mech mod from ST...


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> But $40.00 shipping? I'm could get a 3d rda clone and an Army hollow style mech mod from ST...



Why don't you guys do group buy?


----------



## Chef Guest (5/6/14)

johan said:


> Why don't you guys do group buy?



I guess we could. But most of the other stuff we can get locally if we had to look hard enough. Communica has pretty much everything else needed for the build except the cursed battery holders!!!


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> I guess we could. But most of the other stuff we can get locally if we had to look hard enough. Communica has pretty much everything else needed for the build except the cursed battery holders!!!



Welcome to the world of product developers, I would highly recommend you to rather pay $$ for quality that will last, than cheapscate that will just frustrate you and place one huge damp on your enthusiasm, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Chef Guest (5/6/14)

johan said:


> Welcome to the world of product developers, I would highly recommend you to rather pay $$ for quality that will last, than cheapscate that will just frustrate you and place one huge damp on your enthusiasm, but that's just my opinion.



I hear you, but just to play devil's advocate, don't you think it's all made in China anyway? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> I hear you, but just to play devil's advocate, don't you think it's all made in China anyway?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



No its manufactured in the USA by Keystone: http://www.keyelco.com/category.cfm/Battery-Coin-Cell-Holders-Contacts-Clips/18650-Holders/id/413

PS. I'm not playing at all, just want to give you kind assistance from someone who has been doing product development for more than 20 years and don't want to see you ending up frustrated with your project.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest (5/6/14)

No no! I'm being the devil's advocate. And if you know that it's a better product I believe you and will take your advice. 

But then my question is what else could we get from those peeps in the USA that would be relevant to this build?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> No no! I'm being the devil's advocate. And if you know that it's a better product I believe you and will take your advice.
> 
> But then my question is what else could we get from those peeps in the USA that would be relevant to this build?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Nothing I can think of, the rest like quality switch for firing button you can get locally from RS Components: http://za.rs-online.com part no's: 690-3258 or 102-383

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## soonkia (5/6/14)

johan said:


> The SX350 module will go into protection mode when i.e you have a short in your atomizer. So irrespective if you have a 100A battery, it will not draw more than 35W/4.2V = 8.33A. If the SX350 should go faulty and cause a short, the spring (as provided my Matthee) will collapse within a couple of seconds and long before the battery starts to gets hot. Hope it answers your concern.
> 
> PS. I'm really bad at explaining.



Johan, this chip has voltage step down, and from the spec sheet it should be able to fire a .2 Ohm coil (The figures are something like 2.5V @ 12.5Amps (Output Limit) with .2 Ohms which will give you 35W)

So yes, it will fire it, but you wont get the same 80Watts that a .2 Ohm coil would give you in a mech mod.

Does it make sense to go so low on a regulated mod... Don't think so, but it will effectively mean you can take any atty, and get 35Watts out of it


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

soonkia said:


> Something I'm not sure of on this board - on the specsheet it basically says you can only run up to 4.5 volts
> 
> 
> Johan, this chip has voltage step down, and from the spec sheet it should be able to fire a .2 Ohm coil (The figures are something like 2.5V @ 12.5Amps (Output Limit) with .2 Ohms which will give you 35W)
> ...



You are right, going lower than 0.5 Ohm will have zero benefit on the SX350 IMO.


----------



## Andre (5/6/14)

johan said:


> You are right, going lower than 0.5 Ohm will have zero benefit on the SX350 IMO.


Yeah, I see on that ClouporDna30 ad in the Cape Vaping Supplies forum they say "Firing 30 Watts at 0.3 ohms". Seems a bit misleading to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## soonkia (5/6/14)

Well, it's kinda true - it is what it's doing - but a mech is still beating it pants down at .3 ohms

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest (5/6/14)

Do you guys think that there's any truth to the rumour that the firmware will be upgraded to handle 50W?


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Do you guys think that there's any truth to the rumour that the firmware will be upgraded to handle 50W?



I highly doubt it, the buck converter components won't be able to handle that kind of power


----------



## soonkia (5/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Do you guys think that there's any truth to the rumour that the firmware will be upgraded to handle 50W?



Don't know - think they there could be truth to it - theoretically it should be possible


----------



## Xhale (5/6/14)

it should get a 40 watt upgrade file by 15th june
see supavape.com for details (authorised uk supplier)
on the subject of enclosures and battery holders, a bloke built a 120watt box mod with a raptor chip and dual 18650.
He used this battery charger as a starting point
It seems there would be space for the sx chip in there too, so perhaps kill two birds with one stone logic. And have dual 18650 (wire them in parallel for days of battery life)


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

Vern said:


> it should get a 40 watt upgrade file by 15th june
> see supavape.com for details (authorised uk supplier)
> on the subject of enclosures and battery holders, a bloke built a 120watt box mod with a raptor chip and dual 18650.
> He used this battery charger as a starting point
> It seems there would be space for the sx chip in there too, so perhaps kill two birds with one stone logic. And have dual 18650 (wire them in parallel for days of battery life)



I think 40W on the SX350 is the absolute limit


----------



## Chef Guest (5/6/14)

johan said:


> I think 40W on the SX350 is the absolute limit


However we look at it, this thing is gonna be a beast. That's for certain. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (5/6/14)

And I am somewhat amenable to the parallel setup. Size would be my only issue.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyker (6/6/14)

I received my SX350 today! Keep an eye out for the extra 3 wires that are loose inside the packaging. They are easy to miss.

Hooked it up via USB and upgraded it to 35watts using the links above. Works like a charm!

Now to start planning my box mod!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (6/6/14)

For those who want to see on youtube (upgrading to 35W):

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (6/6/14)

I dont know if this is common knowledge, but it seems to be a good idea to do
taken from supavape website
"As configured there is no reverse polarity protection! To add this protection the user must relocate the negative (Black) lead on the board from its current location to the pinout labeled Bat - , which is just above the Red positive wire on the right side of the board when the display is facing upwards.Once connected press the fire button 5 times to turn the unit on."

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spyker (6/6/14)

Vern said:


> I dont know if this is common knowledge, but it seems to be a good idea to do
> taken from supavape website
> "As configured there is no reverse polarity protection! To add this protection the user must relocate the negative (Black) lead on the board from its current location to the pinout labeled Bat - , which is just above the Red positive wire on the right side of the board when the display is facing upwards.Once connected press the fire button 5 times to turn the unit on."



Correct. This is shown in one of the documents I uploaded yesterday. 

You would think they would do this from the start, but no..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (6/6/14)

Spyker said:


> Correct. This is shown in one of the documents I uploaded yesterday.
> 
> You would think they would do this from the start, but no..



Spyker maybe you should take a photo and upload the "before and after" when you've moved the negative wire, as a lot of guys that aren't experienced will totally miss this, haven't received mine yet otherwise I would have done that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyker (6/6/14)

johan said:


> Spyker maybe you should take a photo and upload the "before and after" when you've moved the negative wire, as a lot of guys that aren't experienced will totally miss this, haven't received mine yet otherwise I would have done that



I can only do that when I get home tonight, as I have no soldering station on my desk at work.


----------



## johan (6/6/14)

Spyker said:


> I can only do that when I get home tonight, as I have no soldering station on my desk at work.



Ok, I will do if it arrives before then.


----------



## soonkia (6/6/14)

Vern said:


> I dont know if this is common knowledge, but it seems to be a good idea to do
> taken from supavape website
> "As configured there is no reverse polarity protection! To add this protection the user must relocate the negative (Black) lead on the board from its current location to the pinout labeled Bat - , which is just above the Red positive wire on the right side of the board when the display is facing upwards.Once connected press the fire button 5 times to turn the unit on."



Gah, I was hoping not to have to solder on the board itself. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (6/6/14)

My chips have arrived! Happy days! Thanks for the reverse polarity info. Was scratching my head trying to figure out why it was different from the wiring diagram that @Spyker uploaded!!!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soonkia (6/6/14)

Got my chip, and she's been upgraded, but I have nothing here to even see if she will go on. Will have to wait for the weekend to start playing and hopefully not breaking.


----------



## Chef Guest (6/6/14)

Spyker said:


> I received my SX350 today! Keep an eye out for the extra 3 wires that are loose inside the packaging. They are easy to miss.
> 
> Hooked it up via USB and upgraded it to 35watts using the links above. Works like a charm!
> 
> Now to start planning my box mod!


One of my 3 chips was missing the wires  . How much do you think I'm going to need them?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (6/6/14)

soonkia said:


> Gah, I was hoping not to have to solder on the board itself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


You don't have to, but then you will not


johan said:


> Ok, I will do if it arrives before then.



I will leave it up to @Spyker to do and post as these 3 x SX350's are going to the classifieds.


----------



## Chef Guest (6/6/14)

johan said:


> You don't have to, but then you will not
> 
> 
> I will leave it up to @Spyker to do and post as these 3 x SX350's are going to the classifieds.


Come again?


----------



## johan (6/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Come again?



Relating to photos of relocating the negative wire to have reverse polarity protection as I'm putting these 3 that I received up for sale on the classified section. They will not fit in the project I'm involved with. They do look good and especially the output inductor on the pcb seems to be well capable of delivering 40W. Hope this clears it up.


----------



## Chef Guest (6/6/14)

johan said:


> Relating to photos of relocating the negative wire to have reverse polarity protection as I'm putting these 3 that I received up for sale on the classified section. They will not fit in the project I'm involved with. They do look good and especially the output inductor on the pcb seems to be well capable of delivering 40W. Hope this clears it up.


Ok. Was just wondering why you would buy the chips and then put them up on the classifieds....

Seems a shame to not use them.


----------



## johan (6/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Ok. Was just wondering why you would buy the chips and then put them up on the classifieds....
> 
> Seems a shame to not use them.



No they will go for exactly what I paid for them - the reason I bought them is a private matter that I will not discuss on the forum.


----------



## Chef Guest (6/6/14)

johan said:


> No they will go for exactly what I paid for them - the reason I bought them is a private matter that I will not discuss on the forum.[/QUOTE
> 
> Meant no offense. Was just curious.


----------



## johan (6/6/14)

Apologies @Chef Guest if I came over agro or nasty - sincerely didn't mean to, I think a brick has more diplomacy skills than I can ever dream of having.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (6/6/14)

This guy changed the boot logo on the SX350 (did not explain how), but what was a novel idea to me was him using 2 battery holders, back-to-back with bottom fed RDA - quite compact IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (6/6/14)

johan said:


> Apologies @Chef Guest if I came over agro or nasty - sincerely didn't mean to, I think a brick has more diplomacy skills than I can ever dream of having.


No problem at all. As a chef (day job) I can relate to lack of diplomatic skills!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (6/6/14)

Awesome reo knockoff 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (6/6/14)

Nice spelling mistake. Ha ha!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (6/6/14)

He spelled Thief wrong...


----------



## johan (6/6/14)

Maybe they don't have "thieves" but "theives" in his country


----------



## Chef Guest (7/6/14)

Peeps, is there a way to wire this goody to charge via the USB? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyker (7/6/14)

Its already wired for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using the force..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xhale (7/6/14)

johan said:


> Maybe they don't have "thieves" but "theives" in his country


I actually hang about here because the English is better
I'm not a grammar nazi, and by no means do I come across as champion of the english language, but the uk forums can sometimes make you scream in despair
there their theyre...of off..
makes me want to cry. Willem Wikkelspies must be crying in his grave.


----------



## soonkia (7/6/14)

Yup, got it wired like Spyker diagram - and the USB plugged into the power, and it's charging, and can vape off it while it's charging

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## soonkia (7/6/14)

Well, this is as much as what I can do tonight. Already popped a few coils on 35w, and it's working like a champ. 







Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## crack2483 (7/6/14)

Nice going.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## soonkia (7/6/14)

Can anyone confirm if they see the same thing:

After upgrading to 35W via the software, if you plug the device back into the USB of the PC in doesn't pick up my device again, windows keeps moaning about unrecognised device and the Sxi software also doesnt find it.

I see there's a Link option in the menu now, which is supposedly how it will work in the future, but I can't turn it on.


----------



## soonkia (7/6/14)

Answering my own Question: http://www.supavape.com/YiHi_SX350_board/p2203934_12199390.aspx has got a very nice page on the chip.

So, basically, you need to (for future upgrades) go to the Link option, tilt it to the left for 10 Seconds, it will then switch off the device, ready for the next upgrade. So, you wont have to take the battery out. And it seems to work.

Phew, thought I did something to blow the USB module,

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chef Guest (7/6/14)

@soonkia Looking great!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## soonkia (7/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> @soonkia Looking great!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Thanks. That was the easy part, and mainly just connected up everything to test the board. 

The difficult part is looming, and that's actually mounting the stuff into the casing, so that it is solid, and doesn't short. Still trying to figure out how I'm going to do that part. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (7/6/14)

soonkia said:


> Thanks. That was the easy part, and mainly just connected up everything to test the board.
> 
> The difficult part is looming, and that's actually mounting the stuff into the casing, so that it is solid, and doesn't short. Still trying to figure out how I'm going to do that part.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



One solution; for a permanent fix, use Pratley CLEAR 2-part epoxy, its non conductive.


----------



## soonkia (7/6/14)

Thanks Johan, will do that. Didn't really want to do permanent fixture, but the Sx is pretty compact 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (7/6/14)

soonkia said:


> Thanks Johan, will do that. Didn't really want to do permanent fixture, but the Sx is pretty compact
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



Another solution; glue in a tight fit plastic chamber for the SX350 from some off cut plastic pieces


----------



## Chef Guest (7/6/14)

What about good old fashioned hot glue? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (7/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> What about good old fashioned hot glue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Will work just as good.


----------



## johan (7/6/14)

Nice thread to go through at ECF if you interested: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...orum/559302-yihi-sx350-35w-chip-varitube.html


----------



## Spyker (9/6/14)

I got confirmation from Cari @ Yihi that the 40watt upgrade will be released at the end of the month.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## soonkia (9/6/14)

The most I've been able to push my chip to is 12 Watts... and now they're bringing out 40 Watts

Has anybody here even tried vaping it on 35Watts yet ?


----------



## Chef Guest (9/6/14)

How are the builds going? Havent even been able to start with mine yet... To busy.


----------



## Chef Guest (9/6/14)

Got an Evic Supreme 30W coming from the group buy at Vapeclub, so I'll see what 30W can actually push once i get that. 

I envisage my sx350 build being a rather long process...


----------



## soonkia (9/6/14)

Well, I did my build over the weekend in a Alluminium Box - and I'm terrible at it. Think I just have the wrong tools. So, too ashamed to post pics of it, but it is working. Want to anodize it, which I'll probably only be able to do in two weeks time


----------



## Andre (9/6/14)

soonkia said:


> The most I've been able to push my chip to is 12 Watts... and now they're bringing out 40 Watts
> 
> Has anybody here even tried vaping it on 35Watts yet ?


That is around 0.5 ohms - yip, my one Reo with Cyclone and AFC with dual coils is at 0.45 ohms (almost 40W). Great flavour, vapour and throat hit.


----------



## Chef Guest (9/6/14)

soonkia said:


> Well, I did my build over the weekend in a Alluminium Box - and I'm terrible at it. Think I just have the wrong tools. So, too ashamed to post pics of it, but it is working. Want to anodize it, which I'll probably only be able to do in two weeks time



Just post! I bought me one of them Hammond boxes too, but the missus is going ballistic saying that i can't put such a stunning chip into such a crappy enclosure! 

So I'm wracking my brains and trolling the antique stores looking for something more suitable for me to butcher... It's either that or trying to find some really nice wood to work with.


----------



## Josh M (9/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Just post! I bought me one of them Hammond boxes too, but the missus is going ballistic saying that i can't put such a stunning chip into such a crappy enclosure!
> 
> So I'm wracking my brains and trolling the antique stores looking for something more suitable for me to butcher... It's either that or trying to find some really nice wood to work with.



Birch Ply! Its available at most hobby stores, is relatively cheap, unbelievably strong, and you can cut it with a stanley knife. Plus, it looks stunning (varnished or not)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chef Guest (9/6/14)

Josh M said:


> Birch Ply! Its available at most hobby stores, is relatively cheap, unbelievably strong, and you can cut it with a stanley knife. Plus, it looks stunning (varnished or not)



Bra, my missus is Sicilian, and a fashion designer. I won't even bother starting an argument with her on this one...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (9/6/14)

Ended up phoning a tree felling company and finding out where they were working in my neck of the woods. Then I just threw some few massive logs into my motor. Will be bringing the chainsaw out on Sunday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Josh M (9/6/14)

Are you going to make a box mod with a chainsaw?


----------



## Chef Guest (9/6/14)

Go large or go home

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (9/6/14)

And I'm not gonna cut 25kg with a dremel now am I? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (9/6/14)

*25kg logs

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh M (9/6/14)

Please video record it.


----------



## Alex (9/6/14)

A wooden enclosure would be fantastic.


----------



## Spyker (9/6/14)

That is going to be long video!


----------



## Chef Guest (9/6/14)

Never doubt the resolve of a man with a will to make sh!t happen and an arsenal of power tools at his back!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest (9/6/14)

Josh M said:


> Please video record it.


For you, I will do this... 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (10/6/14)

Any pics of builds yet?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (10/6/14)

Some prototype blocks yet to be routered. 







Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## soonkia (10/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Any pics of builds yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Think these things take time... mine is starting to come together, redoing the insides and getting it anodized in a nice blue this week, then I'll post some pics.


----------



## Chef Guest (10/6/14)

crack2483 said:


> Some prototype blocks yet to be routered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does one actually use a router? Will I need one do you think? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (10/6/14)

Wait till I'm done and you can buy one I was going to use a drill press with mortise attachment but my boss reckons he'll do a better neater job with a router. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## soonkia (10/6/14)

You can always do it the old fashioned way, and buy a few chisels and a hammer


----------



## Chef Guest (10/6/14)

soonkia said:


> You can always do it the old fashioned way, and buy a few chisels and a hammer


HAMMER!!!!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (10/6/14)

Does anyone know of a good powder coating place that won't try and tear me a new one? 

Just had the guy at pnp box disposal try to charge me for old boxes!!! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (10/6/14)

For some woodwork inspiration check PDIB's handy work out: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...upplier-forum/511889-pdibs-making-mods.html??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## soonkia (10/6/14)

That's some serious mad skillz

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chef Guest (11/6/14)

Unreal. I'm gonna do that!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Josh M (11/6/14)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chef Guest (11/6/14)

Standard Hammond box?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh M (11/6/14)

no, I made it out of birch ply


----------



## Josh M (11/6/14)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/sx350-box-mod.2870/


----------



## Chef Guest (12/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Ended up phoning a tree felling company and finding out where they were working in my neck of the woods. Then I just threw some few massive logs into my motor. Will be bringing the chainsaw out on Sunday


Ok. So after I liberated two car loads of solid wood from people's pavements, and managed to get my hands covered in sap, it dawned on me that wood needs to be dry before one works on it.

So I looked up drying wood and learned a terrible truth.

1 year per cubic inch drying time.

The worst "DOH" moment ever...


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chef Guest (12/6/14)

Josh M said:


> Birch Ply! Its available at most hobby stores, is relatively cheap, unbelievably strong, and you can cut it with a stanley knife. Plus, it looks stunning (varnished or not)


I wasn't actually paying attention when I read this post. Damn the negro in me! You wrote birch ply and I read "***** please!" 

I need to get more sleep.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike (12/6/14)

Cut smaller chunks and pop them in the oven at a low temp with a wooden spoon jammed in the door to keep it closed. Pop em in there for an hour an evening and they should be good to go in a week!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (12/6/14)

You sir, are a god amongst insects. A man amongst boys. A shining beacon of light in an otherwise drab and dreary world!

How many degrees C?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike (12/6/14)

Keep it below 100c.

Remember wood will always return back to what the humidity is. You can actually over dry it, but either way, smaller pieces are pretty stable. If the pieces are small (like in the pics) I'd say closer to 50c. The whole trick is to do it gradually - don't want it to move too quickly as it might crack.

How are you planning to finish them?


----------



## Chef Guest (12/6/14)

They'll be bigger than the ones in the last pic. Some will be whole X sections of the log (but that's for another project. Maybe 300mm cubed.

By finish do you mean varnish? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike (12/6/14)

Hmmm, err on the cool side of things 

Yea! I'd personally recommend some Tung oil. Ends up feeling incredible in the hand and it's quite a strong finish, also foodsafe if that matters.


----------



## Chef Guest (12/6/14)

Food safe always matters! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (12/6/14)

Never heard of tung oil before. If anyone's interested, I came across a timber yard called country woods based here in sa that has some really stunning local and imported wood. They have warehouses in Jozi, durbs and ct. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike (12/6/14)

Yea, I've bought from em, got some real cool goodies! If you'd like to give some TO a bash, I'll try remember to bring my bottle with next time I pass Jhb and you can give it a bash instead of buying a can yourself (in case you don't like it)


----------



## Chef Guest (12/6/14)

I'd really appreciate that! Thank you so much!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (13/6/14)

So it looks like I've found the woods for my mods.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (13/6/14)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chef Guest (13/6/14)

There's another one too. Just haven't taken a picture of it yet.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (13/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> There's another one too. Just haven't taken a picture of it yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



What wood is 1'st on the left (almost square)?


----------



## Chef Guest (13/6/14)

It's kiaat. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chef Guest (13/6/14)

The other one is called red ivory. Gonna use that to make my mod stand.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (13/6/14)

And maybe one mod with the sx350... it's so pretty! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (14/6/14)

sapele mahogany is an amazing wood that's also native to our parts, and this stuff is incredible to work with, especially for fine work. My dad made me a lounge table a about 10 years ago from some stock I bought. And it's beautiful.


----------



## Chef Guest (14/6/14)

All I know is that on Monday the tools are coming out. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (22/6/14)

Guys, is anyone else having difficulty upgrading the chip to 35w in win8 64bit? Followed all the instructions on the web on how to fix this and it's still giving me grief. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Alex (22/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Guys, is anyone else having difficulty upgrading the chip to 35w in win8 64bit? Followed all the instructions on the web on how to fix this and it's still giving me grief. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


 
Where are you getting stuck?


----------



## Josh M (22/6/14)

Yes i had the same problem with mine, im assuming you got a message saying "cant run because MSVCR110D.dll is missing", i tried everything to get it to work, and it seems that the drivers for the SX350 just will not work on Win8 (even in compatibility mode). Unfortunately you wont be able to do the upgrade on that PC, luckily i had an old laptop sitting in the cupboard which had Win 7 on it, and that managed to do the upgrade just fine. If you're happy to wait, then you'll be glad to know that when YH releases the 40W upgrade, they will also be releasing new drivers for the SX350, that let you do the upgrade via Windows 8 or newer.


----------



## Chef Guest (22/6/14)

As I press the install driver button it gives me an error window saying that installer x64 application has stopped working along with some arb string of numbers


----------



## Chef Guest (24/6/14)

Finally I've met with success. Windows 7 = best os ever
Windows 8.1 = the most epic fail

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (24/6/14)

Any idea when they'll be releasing the 40 watt update?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh M (24/6/14)

End of this month


----------



## MarkK (25/6/14)

OMG i want one of these Sx350's amazing little chip


----------



## crack2483 (25/6/14)

MarkK said:


> OMG i want one of these Sx350's amazing little chip




Check the classifieds, a couple of guys here were selling them. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Golf (25/6/14)

Guys the 50watt upgrade will be available next week. All you need to do is mail Cheery Long from YiHi. No idea why anyone would use any other chip. This thing is crazy. 40watt upgrade is already availale on the their facebook page

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (25/6/14)

The Gods smile upon our endeavours! 50 frikken watts!

Unlimited POWER!!!!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (25/6/14)

Guys, I picked up some amazing wood the other day. Different from what I posted previously. Have yet to work with it but all I can say is that it it's stunning! Walnut, rosewood, Ash, white oak and something else the name of which I can't remember. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (25/6/14)

Will post some pics once I have good daylight. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (25/6/14)

Chef Guest once I buy an Sx350 chip I would like to get one of your wooden boxes 

sliding door on side with magnets if possible, U will do the machining for the button and 510 etc


----------



## Chef Guest (25/6/14)

This can be arranged. Magnets have already been ordered for the sliding door. Might do a bottom feeder, but wanna test it on a std mod first. Need Ohm Johan to help me out with the wiring though...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (25/6/14)

@Josh M: any progress on those cad drawings yet? Seeing the father in law tomorrow and would like to give him a project! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (25/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> This can be arranged. Magnets have already been ordered for the sliding door. Might do a bottom feeder, but wanna test it on a std mod first. Need Ohm Johan to help me out with the wiring though...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 
No problem, just shout when you ready


----------



## Chef Guest (25/6/14)

Will do Ohm

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh M (27/6/14)

Nah sorry Chef, ive been on holiday, and been working on a multirotor project, i havnt realy even started those drawings, i will most likely start drawing some designs next week..


----------



## Chef Guest (27/6/14)

Josh M said:


> Nah sorry Chef, ive been on holiday, and been working on a multirotor project, i havnt realy even started those drawings, i will most likely start drawing some designs next week..


CURSES!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (27/6/14)

chef how about taking over the rhino project?


----------



## Andre (27/6/14)

denizenx said:


> chef how about taking over the rhino project?


The Rhino project does not exist any more. A totally new project will have to be started. Shall start winding down the former shortly.


----------



## ET (27/6/14)

sorry should have clarified, maybe he can get the specs and drawings and stuff from that prohect sent to him?


----------



## Andre (27/6/14)

denizenx said:


> sorry should have clarified, maybe he can get the specs and drawings and stuff from that prohect sent to him?


Of course, no problem imo.


----------



## Chef Guest (27/6/14)

denizenx said:


> sorry should have clarified, maybe he can get the specs and drawings and stuff from that prohect sent to him?





Andre said:


> Of course, no problem imo.


That would be really great guys! gonna be in the workshop all weekend to build up a prototype unregulated mod this weekend before moving on to one with the sx350. Andre, do you need my email address to send me the relevant information? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (27/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> That would be really great guys! gonna be in the workshop all weekend to build up a prototype unregulated mod this weekend before moving on to one with the sx350. Andre, do you need my email address to send me the relevant information?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I have no information at all. Maybe @TylerD has. He did the drawings for the 3D print, but it is probably up to him if he want to share or not.


----------



## Chef Guest (28/6/14)

Xhale said:


> it should get a 40 watt upgrade file by 15th june
> see supavape.com for details (authorised uk supplier)
> on the subject of enclosures and battery holders, a bloke built a 120watt box mod with a raptor chip and dual 18650.
> He used this battery charger as a starting point
> It seems there would be space for the sx chip in there too, so perhaps kill two birds with one stone logic. And have dual 18650 (wire them in parallel for days of battery life)


Trying to find the link for the 40 watt upgrade but failing...


----------



## soonkia (28/6/14)

Seems they've decided not to release the 40 Watt upgrade. The rumor is that they will be releasing the 50watt upgrade next week as its what they've been testing the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Chef Guest (28/6/14)

Irritating and foolish


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhale (28/6/14)

i dont make the file but here is a link to the 40w upgrade file
http://www.varitube.com/Authentic-YiHi-SX350-35W-Chip_p_130.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (28/6/14)

Success! All chips now at 40 watts!

Let the building begin...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## andro (11/7/14)

Does anybody know where to solder thecables to bypass the tilting function?


----------



## soonkia (11/7/14)

@andro I haven't done it myself, but there should be 3 little connection points on the top left side of the board.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chef Guest (11/7/14)

soonkia said:


> @andro I haven't done it myself, but there should be 3 little connection points on the top left side of the board.



4. One of them is slightly hidden by the USB connection cables.

If you're going to do it, make sure you have a really small soldering iron, a magnifying glass and steady hands.

I'll be getting @rowanfrancis to be helping me with that one.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (11/7/14)

Dont get what im doing wrong. Been following all the step but when i get to upgrade it just keep at o% and doent move . Driver installed. Chip connected. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chef Guest (11/7/14)

andro said:


> Dont get what im doing wrong. Been following all the step but when i get to upgrade it just keep at o% and doent move . Driver installed. Chip connected. Any suggestions?


Are you using win 8?


----------



## andro (11/7/14)

Win 7 borrowed from a friend . ( i use mac normally)


----------



## soonkia (11/7/14)

from what to what are you trying to upgrade ? Most of us took the 30 to 35 watt upgrade, then had to install another installer to go from 35


----------



## andro (11/7/14)

50w . Mine come already at 35 w with the link function from the factory


----------



## andro (12/7/14)

http://www.modmaker.co.uk/SX350-Wiring-Guide-Technical-Information

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (13/7/14)

Finally got to upgrade to 50w. Used windows 7 pro ( copy without serial ) in bootcamp in os maverick. 
Funny thing is i use an original copy before and didnt worked .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK (13/7/14)

Guys, wanna do a group buy on sx350's? Chatting to Yihi now


----------



## andro (13/7/14)

MarkK said:


> Guys, wanna do a group buy on sx350's? Chatting to Yihi now


What will be the price?


----------



## andro (13/7/14)

Did anybody except @Josh M finished a project ?
Any photo?


----------



## MarkK (13/7/14)

I have built a mechanical so yay
and as soon as i get a sx chip i will figure out where to put it on this pipe 

*Watch this space*


----------



## ET (13/7/14)

lol dude, if you make a 50w pipe mod people will beat down your door for one of those

but yeah i'm also interested in pricing on the sx350 chip


----------



## MarkK (13/7/14)

Im chatting to yihi but the owner is in the spa  so replys are a little slow 
It is sunday after all


----------



## Necris (13/7/14)

MarkK said:


> Guys, wanna do a group buy on sx350's? Chatting to Yihi now


i would be interested in one,what are we looking at ballpark price?


----------



## ET (13/7/14)

lol


----------



## MarkK (13/7/14)

have no idea, waiting for communication  I will get back too you guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BansheeZA (13/7/14)

will be watching this thread with a ''hout oog''. depending on price i will also join the group buy

sent from my Telegraph Machine using Tapatalk stop


----------



## MarkK (13/7/14)

OK so, they dont offer group buying,
They cater for suppliers, minimum order is 120 units its a pretty massive investment for me to do alone.
How many of you guys would be interested if the chip costs R800 -R850 ?


----------



## BansheeZA (13/7/14)

damn you exchange rate....... about the same prices i found on ebay

sent from my Telegraph Machine using Tapatalk stop


----------



## MarkK (13/7/14)

http://www.elev8vape.com/yihi-sx350-35w-chip/
Best price I can find on single units

OUT OF STOCK


----------



## ET (13/7/14)

maybe we just wait a month or two for prices to come down


----------



## MarkK (13/7/14)

https://www.google.co.za/search?q=4...sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8#q=1$+to+zar

little high right now yea


----------



## Chef Guest (13/7/14)

Guys

I have been in comms with the guys at yihi. Can order smaller quantities. Just gotta wait till month end then I will arrange everything.


----------



## MarkK (14/7/14)

@Chef Guest Smaller quatitiy's are available but that pushes the price per unit up, are you adding on 14% and then converting to rands?
Its going to work out R900 to 1000 for each chip
after shipping, tax, import duties 

I am busy with the invoice now, will just wait for the exchange rate to flex its muscles a little less


----------



## Chef Guest (14/7/14)

MarkK said:


> @Chef Guest Smaller quatitiy's are available but that pushes the price per unit up, are you adding on 14% and then converting to rands?
> Its going to work out R900 to 1000 for each chip
> after shipping, tax, import duties
> 
> I am busy with the invoice now, will just wait for the exchange rate to flex its muscles a little less



Not according to the conversation I had with them man.

$55 per unit is the price I got from them. Which is why I'm saying let me handle it cos the groundwork has already been laid with prices etc confirmed in writing Why add 14%? Vat not applicable in this case as it would be labelled as a gift/sample.

Once you order more than 10 the shipping becomes negligible at around $4 per item. Duties not yet factored in, but my rough calculations put it at just over R650 per unit.

Your call really if you'd rather go it alone, but I've got my confirmation and am gonna go with it once payday comes. Even if I have to cover the additional fees myself.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (14/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Not according to the conversation I had with them man.
> 
> $55 per unit is the price I got from them. Which is why I'm saying let me handle it cos the groundwork has already been laid with prices etc confirmed in writing Why add 14%? Vat not applicable in this case as it would be labelled as a gift/sample.
> 
> ...


Thats wonderful new . I may get more .


----------



## ET (14/7/14)

nice one chef


----------



## soonkia (15/7/14)

@andro - this is what I did, but I'm not happy with the results. It works, but it's really to big to use as an adv. Love the chip, and it works like a bomb.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest (15/7/14)

Talk to me guys. Who's in for more?

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## TylerD (15/7/14)

I would like one if possible?


----------



## andro (15/7/14)

Me to


----------



## ET (15/7/14)

still not sure about my finances atm, the next week or two will tell


----------



## Chef Guest (15/7/14)

After payday guys...


----------



## MarkK (16/7/14)

@Chef Guest i think you should place an order and add the group buy people to your order ? total counts are all over the place lol i cant tell them to change my order again  and i have already received the invoice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (16/7/14)

My sales rep from Yihi is trying to teach me chinese


----------



## Chef Guest (16/7/14)

Will start a new thread rather.


----------

